# Trade assist questions....



## medphreak (Nov 2, 2003)

All -

I have a 2006 530xit that has had an unusually high number of electrical issues. After complaints to BMWNA at my service advisors urging, I am being offered a trade assist. I will be sitting down with the dealership later this week and have been trolling the boards to figure out what I could reasonably expect to be offered and what I could reasonably expect to push for.

If anyone would PM me their experience or advice I would be most grateful.

Regards,

medPhreak


----------



## matti (Jun 19, 2007)

I would like to know their policy on trade assist.


----------



## jeffx5 (May 20, 2007)

*trade assist*

I got trade assist from MBZ on my 2003 E320 with intermitent electrical issues. MBZ chipped in 8000.00, when car was 9 months old. Between the trade assist and the dealers bid for my trade, I ended up with about what I had paid for car 9 months prior, although I did not get back tax, license, chrome wheels or tint. Hope this helps....


----------



## desertrat (Jun 4, 2007)

I would suggest going in with a very good idea of what your car is worth, retail, wholesale, and private party prices from Edmunds and Kelly Blue Book. You may also want to jot down what the problems have cost you terms of your time, inconvenience, etc. Keep in mind that the dealer will most likely resell your car as a CPO car despite the problems you have had so look at that price also. Best of luck.


----------



## jeffx5 (May 20, 2007)

*trade assist*

dont forget, the dealer will pay what the car is worth to them, just like desertrat said. However, the trade assist comes from the factory, and is designed to help bridge the gap between what your car is worth, and what a new one will cost. Make sure the factory is involved and participating.


----------



## medphreak (Nov 2, 2003)

*Thx...*

Thank you for all of the good information. It looks as if I'll have a choice between a trade assist and a buy back. The dealer is getting information from BMW right now.


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

medphreak said:


> Thank you for all of the good information. It looks as if I'll have a choice between a trade assist and a buy back. The dealer is getting information from BMW right now.


keep us updated..buy back sounds good


----------



## medphreak (Nov 2, 2003)

*Update*

All -

After about a month of no information from BMWNA, I received word via the dealership that BMWNA had reviewed my case and is not going to offer any type of assistance. Very disappointing after spending a day off sitting in the dealership reviewing my case and being very encouraged about BMWNA's desire to assist me.

FYI.

medphreak


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

Hmmm..maybe lemon law needs to be looked into


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

medphreak said:


> All -
> 
> I have a 2006 530xit that has had an unusually high number of electrical issues. After complaints to BMWNA at my service advisors urging, I am being offered a trade assist. I will be sitting down with the dealership later this week and have been trolling the boards to figure out what I could reasonably expect to be offered and what I could reasonably expect to push for.
> 
> ...


BMWNA did a Trade Assist on my 07 335cic, which I affectionally refer to as "the lemon" now. 

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=225939

I think in the end I pretty much disclosed what the "deal" was.

Good luck with everything!


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

nealh said:


> Hmmm..maybe lemon law needs to be looked into


I think he said his car was a 2006. I believe LL is good for only 12 months after purchase of the new vehicle?

I would think with all of the issues he's had BMWNA would take care of him. :nono:

FWIW: I called and harassed BMWNA about every day, also drove by the dealership nearly every day (or called). I think they may have taken care of me just to make me go away. Whatever works. :dunno:


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

SailinSand said:


> I think he said his car was a 2006. I believe LL is good for only 12 months after purchase of the new vehicle?
> 
> I would think with all of the issues he's had BMWNA would take care of him. :nono:
> 
> FWIW: I called and harassed BMWNA about every day, also drove by the dealership nearly every day (or called). I think they may have taken care of me just to make me go away. Whatever works. :dunno:


His car being a 2006 makes this less of their issue.... the car is still under warranty and he no longer has a case to Lemon it, why would any rational business offer to assist or buy this back? 
We do not have a history of this car or anything like that to offer us information to better make an inference on. I would think that if the car was such as hassle, this would have been pursued much earlier in the game. 
A 2006 could have been produced from 9/05 until 8/06 so if it is an 05 produced car the thing is going on 3 years already. It could not be that bad if it has taken this long to complain..... over a year at most 2 I could see it if the car was a safety issue or had been in the shop greater than 60 days over the year.... otherwise it is warranty work. Your 'vert is a different story and you proceeded from the get go, this is very wishy washy....
Depending on what the elctrical issues are maybe the dealer just has not done a good job of sorting this problem out, all electric gremlins can be found.... just takes time and a good diagnostic person. BMW would also send out an engineer to evaluate the car and the situation prior to making any comments about an assist.....

This sounds like a dealer BSing....

OP more specifics of your issues and service history would be helpful.
Best of luck!:thumbup:


----------

